
SteamOS, Linux, and Steam Machines (Valve Pushes for Vulkan) - ognyankulev
http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/1696043806550421224/
======
robbiet480
Context: Valve removed SteamOS as a visible option from the store in the last
few days.

